# don't know what engine I have!



## Bigass (Apr 16, 2005)

90 maxima sohc block number VG30x894749w (the X is in a groove and the W was only partially stamped). This is not the original engine for the car. I believe this is a Jspec engine. The people who installed the engine do not have the serial number of the car. I actually need to replace the orings for the injectors (leaking). I have bought two injector seal kits from NAPA one for a 90 and one for a 93-94. If I combined both kits together I may have the right components. I am looking for a matrix of block numbers to years. The injector looks like a 93-94. The identifiers on the injector are A46-F11 and N124212 (both not nissan numbers). The plastic that contains the screen is Black. There is no yellow on the connector. If anyone has any good ideas (how about bad ideas) I would love to know before I replace all of the injectors instead of just the orings. Thanks. I also posted this in general hope you all don't mind.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

look at the shape of the connectors on the injectors.

If they're rectangle shaped with sharp corners, you have the old ones.
If the edges are rounded more, then you have the newer style.


----------

